# short shifter



## hondahater1989 (Jun 10, 2007)

iam thinking about puting a short shifter in my 2001 a6 2.7.. has any one put one in before? how hard is it to do?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: short shifter (hondahater1989)*

Hey Hondahater
It's not really difficult, on mine it was a bit of a b!tch to get the bottom bolt in as I wanted the 40% reduction, but not a huge job. If you know what I mean. Mine was from UUC. Well worth the effort for the better feel.
I'll see if I can find the install instructions and post them.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## hondahater1989 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: short shifter (Massboykie)*

If you cen find the site that would be great. I talked to a few people and they sead that it cen be a b!tch to do. iam just hoping that its not going to be to bad..


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: short shifter (hondahater1989)*

Hey Honda
No it really isn't a huge difficult job. Just little room to work in and smaller hands will definitely have an easier time. I also screwed mine up the first time around, so I had to do it twice! Put the shifter in the wrong way around... Before you laugh..yes, you can very easily...







Anyway, this causes you to get into reverse without pushing down on the shifter, obviously not a good thjing... if you know what I mean. Anyway, my advice is to make sure where the square side of the stock shifter is, so you can put the new one in the same way. I did not.
I will look for the install sheet this evening, sorry never got round to it last night.
Here is some helpful info in the meantime...
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...s.pdf
You will basically be removing 12 & 13, then 27. Then the ciclip (I in the states they call is E clips) and remove the spring parts off the shaft. And the B!tch bolt is 31. The square piece is on the shaft at 17, under the "ball thingy"... 
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 4:37 PM 7-13-2007_


----------



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: short shifter (hondahater1989)*

Hey Honda
Here is the install document for the UUC short shifter. Not too bad a job at all. FYI, I think there are two types of shifters, depending on the model of the car. I think the difference is that some had a straight shifter shaft, and some had a "bend" in it. Just an FYI.
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...l.pdf
Sorry it took so long. I am in the middle of a PC rebuild adn had to find the drivers for the *&^*&^ scanner again!








Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by masboykie at 2:15 PM 7-14-2007_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: short shifter (masboykie)*

Thread continued...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3344023


----------

